# complan for vitamins,any one tried?



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

hi, i was just wondering if anyone drank complan for a vitamin boost and how they found they got on with it, also, i have lost that much weight, and cant seem to eat enough calories to put it back on, does anyone know of any weight gain drinks that do not irritate ibs? thankyou


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ensure that is for very ill people to get the calories they need tend to be pretty easy on the GI tract.I don't know about any of the "just for weight gain" formulas.You can if needed get all the nutrition you need from 4-5 cans of Ensure a day so people can add that to what they already eat to get enough calories per day to maintain or gain weight.K.


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

thankyou thats very helpful i will have a look for that and give it a try x


----------

